# Fermentation hasn't started!!!



## GerryCo1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello people. I need helpful advice please. I have troden my grapes (both red and white), extracted the juice and added sugar to required SG. As per the recipe, I have added the yeast . . . . .that was 24 hours ago . . . and nothing is happening? Suggestions please.


----------



## robie (Sep 28, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a little longer for the yeast to get started. 48 hours is not that unusual. The only sure way to tell if fermentation has started is by using a hydrometer to monitor the change in SG. 

If you raise the must's temperature to about 72 F, it will start faster. 
If you added kmeta to the must before you added your yeast, how much did you add?


----------



## gesnipes (Sep 28, 2010)

GerryCo1 said:


> Hello people. I need helpful advice please. I have troden my grapes (both red and white), extracted the juice and added sugar to required SG. As per the recipe, I have added the yeast . . . . .that was 24 hours ago . . . and nothing is happening? Suggestions please.



Some yeast takes a little while to get started. Especially if you didn't activate the yeast first. Also, if the sugar is too high, it can prevent fermentation. Did you take an SG rating?

I would wait a while and see if it starts before doing anything.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 28, 2010)

What is the temp right now? Cooler temps will take a lot longer to get going if they start at all.


----------



## GerryCo1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Robie

Will wait 24 hours plus.

what may I ask is Kmeta?


----------



## GerryCo1 (Sep 28, 2010)

sg1090 on the red
sg 1080 on the white
(adjusted by sugar syrup as per the recipe....... ?

Will wait in anticipation.... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GerryCo1 (Sep 28, 2010)

they are both at room temp - which here in the Uk is about 20C. Thanks.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Temps good, it just may be taking its dear sweet time. It nothing is happening in 24 more hours then do a second yeast. This time rehydrate it in a warm solution of water and sugar. About 250 mL of water and 4 mL of sugar. Also add a little bit of the grape juice.To much wont hurt so don't worry to much about amount, just guess. Let it set for 2 hours to 24.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 28, 2010)

GerryCo1 said:


> they are both at room temp - which here in the Uk is about 20C. Thanks.



Temps look good - might just take a bit longer to get going as mmadmikes1 stated.

K-Meta = Potassium Metabisulfite - or AKA sulfites.


----------



## robie (Sep 28, 2010)

GerryCo1 said:


> what may I ask is Kmeta?



potassium meta bi-sulfate or sodium meta bi-sulfate - added before fermentation to kill naturally occurring yeast. Had you done this, if you had added too much, it could have affected the start of your pitched yeast.

If you can, try to get the temperature up a little more to maybe 23 C. You can back off to room temperature once fermentation starts. If you can't raise the temperature, don't worry, fermentation should start anyway.

I think some wine making instructions say to wait up to 72 hours for fermentation to start. Since you know your starting SG, check if it has gone down. It's possible early on to have a falling SG, but no visible sign of fermentation.

I get nervous waiting for a fermentation to start, so instead of pitching yeast on top of the must, I always create a yeast starter. With the yeast starter, fermentation almost always gets well underway within 8 hours. The starter is stirred in, rather than being pitched on top.

Good luck.


----------



## JasonH (Sep 28, 2010)

I also make a yeast starter for all my batches. It acclimates your yeast to the environment that you want them to thrive in and takes all the guessing about whether fermentation started or not out of the equation. Since we usually wait 12 hours for the pectic enzyme anyway, I just use this time to prepare the starter.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you add sulfites to the must and if so how much sulfites did you use and how big of a batch is this? Did you add any yeast nutrient and or yeast enegizer?


----------



## closetwine (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't use sulfites on my first batch and all went well... It's playin' with fire without 'em though. Give it time.... Time.... and more Time... and a nice warm enviroment. You're probably fine.


----------



## jboyer (Sep 28, 2010)

So far I've had good luck with just pitching yeast on top and waiting a few minutes, then gently stirring in. However a couple primary's have been sluggish to start as in a little over 24 hours. I think I will probably start using a yeast starter for future batches. Just my 02 cents.


----------



## GerryCo1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Robie (and everyone else who replied). I shall heed your advice and am grateful for your experience in such matters.

GerryCo


----------

